# Will I find new friends in Rome???



## Papyrus (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi, I would like to meet English, German or Russian speaking foreigners mum preferibly living in Rome's district Talenti. I have 2 years old dauther and I am from Prague! Waiting for your answer!


----------

